# 2011 North / South Series in North Carolina 1/24



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*RACE SCHEDULE NORTH SOUTH SERIES 1/24

USRA BUSCH SERIES - NATIONWIDE BUSCH SERIES - GRAND NATIONAL SERIES 

SUNDAY MAY 29 - $5.00 PRACTICE AT BOTH TRACKS FOR THE NORTH SOUTH SERIES 

TRACK LOCATIONS:


THE SLOT CAR TRACK 
135 MANOR AVE.
CONCORD, NC 28025
(OFF 601 BYPASS)
OWNER: RANDY MCANULTY - 980-521-3643
http://www.theslotcartrack.com/



Race City Raceway, Inc.
379 East Plaza Drive
Mooresville, NC 28115
Owner: Shannon Conner 704-663-0603
http://www.racecityraceway.com/home/contact.html



SUNDAY JUNE 5 - RACE CITY RACEWAY 
SUNDAY JUNE 19 - THE SLOT CAR TRACK 
SUNDAY JULY 3 - RACE CITY RACEWAY 
SUNDAY JULY 17 - THE SLOT CAR TRACK 


ENTRY & POINTS FUND WILL BE VOTED ON AT 1ST RACE - POINTS FUND OF ENTRY FEE WILL BE PAID BACK IN EACH CLASS 
RACE DAY PRACTICE - FREE FROM 3-4PM 
NO PRACTICE AFTER 4PM - RACES WILL BE RAN BACK TO BACK TO SAVE TIME 



WEEKLY RACE SCHEDULE @ The Slot Car Track, Concord N.C.

MONDAY - 4" NASCAR 

TUESDAY - OPEN

WEDNESDAY - 4 1/2" DIRT LATE MODEL

THURSDAY - VINTAGE

FRIDAY - 4 1/2" GRAND NATIONAL

SATURDAY - 9AM-5PM OPEN PRACTICE. ALL DAY SPECIAL - $20.00 

SUNDAY - 12PM-10PM OPEN PRACTICE. ALL DAY SPECIAL - $20.00 



WEEKLY RACE SCHEDULE @ Race City Raceway, Inc.

( 5 Tracks )

MONDAY - 4 PM - 10 PM

TUESDAY - CLOSED

WEDNESDAY - 4 PM - 10 PM

THURSDAY - 4 PM - 10 PM

FRIDAY - 4 PM - 11 PM

SATURDAY - NOON - 11 PM

SUNDAY - 1 PM - 10 PM*


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*1/24 @ The Slot Car Track, Concord N.C.*

*MONDAY 5/23/11 NASCAR Results

Position / Racer / Laps / Best Time 

--1ST-- CADILLAC -192 - 4.765 
--2ND-- STARNES - 178 - 5.156 
--3RD-- POOKIE --- 171 - 5.101 
--4TH-- DEESE ---- 167 - 5.429 
--5TH-- CROOK --- 150 - 5.218 
--6TH-- KILLOUGH -122 - 5.703 *


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*1/24 @ The Slot Car Track, Concord N.C.*

*WEDNESDAY 5/25/11 DIRT LATE MODEL RESULTS *


*Position / Racer / Laps / Best Time 

1ST W. MCANULTY---185---4.765 
2ND R. MCANULTY---179---4.936 
3RD ARNOLD DRYE---179---5.046 
4TH CHAD BUSH ----172--- 5.155 
5TH ELIJAH WALKER 163---4.999 
6TH CAL BUSH-------159---5.538 
7TH DEAN BUSH-----153---5.225 
8TH DENNIS RICE----150---5.546 
9TH MARK CAUBLE---143---5.156 

THE SLOT CAR TRACK 
135 MANOR AVE.
CONCORD, NC 28025
(OFF 601 BYPASS)
OWNER: RANDY MCANULTY - 980-521-3643
http://www.theslotcartrack.com/ *


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*1/24 @ The Slot Car Track, Concord N.C.*

*THURSDAY 5/26/11 VINTAGE 

Position / Racer / Laps / Best Time 

1ST - FIVE OH - 173 - 5.156 
2ND - SLEEPY - 168 - 5.264 
3RD - OLD MAN - 164 - 5.218 
4TH - FATMAN - 163 - 5.281 
5TH - BLING - 128 - 5.554 

FRIDAY 5/27/11 1ST GRAND NATIONAL SHOOTOUT 

Position / Racer / Laps / Best Time 

1ST - ERNIE IRVAN - 100 - 5.492 
2ND - DEAN BUSH - 94 - 5.773 
3RD - ELIJAH WALKER - 94 - 5.656 
4TH - DILLON CRESS - 91 - 5.757 
5TH - MIKE BARR - 90 - 5.374 
6TH - CAL BUSH - 83 - 5.929 
7TH - CHRIS SMITH - 78 - 6.039 
8TH - LOGAN BUSH - 68 - 7.077 

FRIDAY 5/27/11 2ND GRAND NATIONAL SHOOTOUT 

Position / Racer / Laps / Best Time 

1ST - MIKE BARR - 100 - 5.437 
2ND - ELIJAH WALKER - 100 - 5.437 
3RD - CAL BUSH - 99 - 5.555 
4TH - TIM FURR - 93 - 5.647 
5TH - WALKER MCANULTY - 87 - 5.273 
6TH - ROSS FURR - 81 - 5.219 
7TH - JARED IRVAN - 73 - 5.547 
8TH - LOGAN BUSH - 59 - 6.695 

FRIDAY 5/27/11 3RD GRAND NATIONAL SHOOTOUT 

Position / Racer / Laps / Best Time 

1ST - ELIJAH WALKER - 100 - 5.663 
2ND - DEAN BUSH - 100 - 5.429 
3RD - ROSS FURR - 98 - 5.218 
4TH - CAL BUSH - 97 - 5.820 
5TH - TIM FURR - 96 - 5.656 
6TH - JARED IRVAN - 95 - 5.429 
7TH - DILLON CRESS - 87 - 5.710 
8TH - TEX KNIGHT - 85 - 5.937 


THE SLOT CAR TRACK 
135 MANOR AVE.
CONCORD, NC 28025
(OFF 601 BYPASS)
OWNER: RANDY MCANULTY - 980-521-3643
http://www.theslotcartrack.com/ *


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*1/24 @ The Slot Car Track, Concord N.C.*

*MONDAY 5/30/11 NASCAR *

*Position / Racer / Laps / Best Time 

1ST - CADILLAC - 194 - 4.663 
2ND - JODY STARNES - 172 - 5.218 
3RD - DANNY HAMBY - 171 - 5.054 
4TH - WALKER MCANULTY - 167 - 5.211 
5TH - DAVID KILLOUGH - 142 - 5.711 
6TH - TEX KNIGHT - 142 - 5.820 
7TH - MIKE HAMBY - 92 - 5.647


THE SLOT CAR TRACK 
135 MANOR AVE.
CONCORD, NC 28025
(OFF 601 BYPASS)
OWNER: RANDY MCANULTY - 980-521-3643
http://www.theslotcartrack.com/ *


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*1/24 @ The Slot Car Track, Concord N.C.*

*WEDNESDAY 6/1/11 DIRT LATE MODEL *

*Position / Racer / Laps / Best Time 

1ST - RANDY MCANULTY - 178 - 4.945 
2ND - ELIJAH WALKER - 177 - 4.999 
3RD - ERNIE IRVAN - 168 - 5.046 
4TH - SHANE BARR - 164 - 5.046 
5TH - JARED IRVAN - 150 - 5.156 
6TH - WALKER MCANULTY - 146 - 4.890 
7TH - MARK CAUBLE - 144 - 5.210 
8TH - DENNIS RICE - 133 - 5.336 *

*SUNDAY JUNE 5 - 1ST RACE- RACE CITY RACEWAY - FREE PRACTICE 3-4 PM - "THE SLOT CAR TRACK" WILL BE CLOSED TO ATTEND THE RACE AT RACE CITY RACEWAY*

*THE SLOT CAR TRACK 
135 MANOR AVE.
CONCORD, NC 28025
(OFF 601 BYPASS)
OWNER: RANDY MCANULTY - 980-521-3643
http://www.theslotcartrack.com/ *


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*1/24 @ The Slot Car Track, Concord N.C.

THURSDAY 6/2/11 VINTAGE 

Position / Racer / Laps / Best Time

1ST - SOUPY - 171 - 5.218 
2ND - FATMAN - 165 - 5.280 
3RD - SLEEPY - 161 - 5.328 
4TH - LUMPY - 151 - 5.929 


**SUNDAY JUNE 5 - 1ST RACE- RACE CITY RACEWAY - FREE PRACTICE 3-4 PM - "THE SLOT CAR TRACK" WILL BE CLOSED TO ATTEND THE RACE AT RACE CITY RACEWAY** http://www.racecityraceway.com/home/contact.html


THE SLOT CAR TRACK 
135 MANOR AVE.
CONCORD, NC 28025
(OFF 601 BYPASS)
OWNER: RANDY MCANULTY - 980-521-3643
http://www.theslotcartrack.com/ *


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*1/24 @ The Slot Car Track, Concord N.C.

FRIDAY 6/3/11 1ST GRAND NATIONAL SHOOTOUT 

Position / Racer / Laps / Best Time 

1ST - TRAVIS DEESE - 100 - 5.499 
2ND - DEAN BUSH --- 100 - 5.547 
3RD - CAL BUSH ----- 98 - 5.437 
4TH - ARNOLD DRYE -- 97 - 5.390 
5TH - MARK-----------97 - 5.429 
6TH - ELIJAH WALKER - 96 - 5.320 
7TH - ALECX---------- 89 - 5.984 
8TH - LOGAN BUSH - 66 - 6.968 

FRIDAY 6/3/11 2ND GRAND NATIONAL SHOOTOUT 

Position / Racer / Laps / Best Time 

1ST - TRAVIS DEESE - 100 - 5.492 
2ND - SHANE BARR - 95 - 5.375 
3RD - CAL BUSH - 93 - 5.547 
4TH - DEAN BUSH - 92 - 5.547 
5TH - BARRY HALE - 89 - 5.600 
6TH - TEX KNIGHT - 79 - 5.554 
7TH - ARNOLD DRYE - 65 - 5.429 
8TH - DEBI MILLS - 56 - 6.538 

FRIDAY 6/3/11 3RD GRAND NATIONAL SHOOTOUT

Position / Racer / Laps / Best Time

1ST - BARRY HALE - 100 - 5.499 
2ND - DEAN BUSH - 96 - 5.436 
3RD - MARK -------- 94 - 5.601 
4TH - RANDY MCANULTY - 90 - 5.374 
5TH - ARNOLD DRYE - 37 - 5.500 
6TH - JOE----------- 30 - 5.538 


**SUNDAY JUNE 5 - 1ST RACE- RACE CITY RACEWAY - FREE PRACTICE 3-4 PM - "THE SLOT CAR TRACK" WILL BE CLOSED TO ATTEND THE RACE AT RACE CITY RACEWAY** http://www.racecityraceway.com/home/contact.html


THE SLOT CAR TRACK 
135 MANOR AVE.
CONCORD, NC 28025
(OFF 601 BYPASS)
OWNER: RANDY MCANULTY - 980-521-3643
http://www.theslotcartrack.com/ *


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*1/24 @ The Slot Car Track, Concord N.C.

MONDAY 6/6/11 NASCAR 

Position Racer Laps Best Time 

1ST ANDY MORETZ 169 5.156 
2ND JONATHAN DEAL 164 5.265 
3RD BRAD DEAL 161 5.109 
4TH DAVID KILLOUGH 129 5.929 
5TH MELEA KILLOUGH 125 6.266 

WEDNESDAY 6/8/11 DIRT LATE MODEL 

Position Racer Laps Best Time 

1ST CADILLAC 192 4.718 
2ND GARY CAMPBELL 185 4.827 
3RD RANDY MCANULTY 180 4.953 
4TH ERNIE IRVAN 172 5.046 
5TH WALKER MCANULTY 171 4.835 
6TH ELIJAH WALKER 171 4.890 
7TH DEAN BUSH 168 4.999 
8TH JARED IRVAN 166 4.999 
9TH CAL BUSH 161 5.374 
10TH CHAD BUSH 151 5.539

**SUNDAY JUNE 19 - 2ND RACE- AT THE SLOT CAR TRACK - FREE PRACTICE 3-4 PM** 

THE SLOT CAR TRACK 
135 MANOR AVE.
CONCORD, NC 28025
(OFF 601 BYPASS)
OWNER: RANDY MCANULTY - 980-521-3643
http://www.theslotcartrack.com/ *


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*1/24 @ The Slot Car Track, Concord N.C.

THURSDAY 6/9/11 VINTAGE 

Position Racer Laps Best Time 

1ST SOUPY 177 5.156 
2ND FATMAN 176 4.945 
3RD FIVE OH 170 5.265 
4TH KRAM 155 5.492 
5TH PURPLE PEOPLE EATER 155 5.648 
6TH THE BEAVER 145 6.202 

FRIDAY 6/10/11 1ST GRAND NATIONAL SHOOTOUT 

Position Racer Laps Best Time 

1ST CHAD BUSH 100 5.429 
2ND CAL BUSH 100 5.703 
3RD ANDY MORETZ 99 5.553 
4TH CLIFF HENKE (OVALHEAD) 94 5.648 
5TH FRANK BARR 86 5.929 
6TH LOGAN BUSH 36 7.085 
7TH DEAN BUSH 35 5.757 
8TH ELIJAH WALKER 4 5.710 

FRIDAY 6/10/11 2ND GRAND NATIONAL SHOOTOUT 

Position Racer Laps Best Time 

1ST BARRY HALE 100 5.601 
2ND ANDY MORETZ 98 5.710 
3RD WALKER MCANULTY 90 5.375 
4TH FRANK BARR 84 5.929 
5TH CLIFF HENKE (OVALHEAD) 78 5.773 
6TH LOGAN BUSH 66 6.812 
7TH ELIJAH WALKER 47 5.437 
8TH CHAD BUSH 35 5.703 

FRIDAY 6/10/11 3RD GRAND NATIONAL SHOOTOUT 

Position Racer Laps Best Time 

1ST DEAN BUSH 100 5.484 
2ND ARNOLD DRYE 99 5.601 
3RD CAL BUSH 97 5.649 
4TH BARRY HALE 94 5.546 
5TH CHAD BUSH 87 5.601 
6TH CLIFF HENKE (OVALHEAD) 80 5.655 

**SUNDAY JUNE 19 - 2ND N/S RACE- @ "THE SLOT CAR TRACK" - FREE PRACTICE 3-4 PM** 

THE SLOT CAR TRACK 
135 MANOR AVE.
CONCORD, NC 28025
(OFF 601 BYPASS)
OWNER: RANDY MCANULTY - 980-521-3643 *


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*1/24 @ The Slot Car Track, Concord N.C.

GENERAL RULES

(1) All drivers should sign in and pay entry fee prior to open practice (7:00 pm)
(2) All drivers should pre-tech their car before tech time with tech tool & block. See Race Director for help if needed.
(3) All drivers should be in tech area before tech time (7:30 pm)
(4) Only one chassis may be raced in each race. No switching of chassis allowed during race.
(5) All cars should remain in tech area except when you are on the track.
(6) All drivers must be respectful to track officials, turn marshals, and to each other at all times.
(7) All drivers must serve as turn marshals while not racing, even if the driver wrecks out or breaks. Everyone deserves the same amount of marshals.
(8) Race Director will have the final say in all decisions and in any case of dispute.
(9) Please tape body pins to keep lose pins off the track
(10) Race Director may stop any race at any time and check cars for violation of any rule. Cars must be pulled and made legal as race continues.
(11) It is the intent of these rules to keep racing as equal as possible.
(12) Please watch your language, race clean, and have fun.

*** Any of the track rules may be added to or altered without notice.***


4" NASCAR 

4 1/2" Dirt Late Model 

Grand National 

OPEN 

Vintage 



THE SLOT CAR TRACK 
135 MANOR AVE.
CONCORD, NC 28025
(OFF 601 BYPASS)
OWNER: RANDY MCANULTY - 980-521-3643 *


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*
1/24 @ The Slot Car Track, Concord N.C.


4" NASCAR Rules 

Motor 

•Stock Parma 501, sealed, no alterations, as comes from Parma. If assembled wrong from Parma, it is wrong. NO Exceptions.
•May break motors in

Chassis 

•Any approved 4 inch flexi stamp steel chassis
•1/8 solid steel rear axle
•48 pitch straight cut pinion, any size
•48 pitch plastic straight cut gear, any size
•.047 or larger full length front axle
•Must run front aluminum wheels and rubber tires
•May run any height guide flag & shims with aluminum steel or brass nut and approved braids.
•1/16 tech tool has to clear gear and chassis forward of rear axle at least ¾ inch.
•Axle bushing holes may be altered in chassis to lower bushings. Bushing may be soldered in.
•No bearings allowed
•No excessive chassis contact to the race track.

Tires 

•Any approved rear tire larger than .750 at start of the race.
•No changing tires AFTER tech is closed.
•Tires may be changed from side to side but must pass tech tool when changed, even during the race and approved by Race Director
•Rear tread width must pass tech tool before, during & after race.

Body 

•Must be Nascar style JK or Parma & approved by the Race Director 
•Must be painted with numbers 
•All bodies must have 1/16 front & rear bumper 
•Body proofing or tape may be used for inner strength, no outer aerodynamic improvements allowed 
•No heating or reforming bodies for aerodynamic purposes 
•No cutting out window or open holes in car body 
•Rear spoiler height max 1 ¾ (1.750) 
•Body must be mounted as intended by manufacturer to look like real race cars.


THE SLOT CAR TRACK 
135 MANOR AVE.
CONCORD, NC 28025
(OFF 601 BYPASS)
OWNER: RANDY MCANULTY - 980-521-3643 *


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*1/24 @ The Slot Car Track, Concord N.C. 

MONDAY 6/13/11 NASCAR

Position Racer Laps Best Time

1ST CADILLAC 193 4.718 
2ND JODY STARNES 176 5.164 
3RD ANDY MORETZ 172 5.327 
4TH JARED IRVAN 164 5.265 
5TH ERNIE IRVAN 158 5.109 
6TH WALKER MCANULTY 149 5.156 

**SUNDAY JUNE 19 - 2ND N/S RACE- @ "THE SLOT CAR TRACK" - FREE PRACTICE 3-4 PM** 

THE SLOT CAR TRACK 
135 MANOR AVE.
CONCORD, NC 28025
(OFF 601 BYPASS)
OWNER: RANDY MCANULTY - 980-521-3643 *


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*1/24 @ The Slot Car Track, Concord N.C. 

OPEN RULES 

Motor 

Stock Parma 501, Parma 502, Falcon 7, Hawk or H&R Lightning II (Blue Motor) If assembled wrong from the manufacturer, it is wrong. NO Exceptions.
May break motors in

Chassis 

Any approved 4 inch or 4 1/2 inch flexi stamp steel chassis
1/8 solid steel rear axle
48 pitch straight cut pinion, any size
48 pitch plastic straight cut gear, any size
May run any height guide flag & shims with aluminum, steel or brass nut and approved braids.
1/16 tech tool has to clear gear and chassis forward of rear axle at least ¾ inch.
Axle bushing holes may be altered in chassis to lower bushings. Bushing may be soldered in.
No bearings allowed
No excessive chassis contact to the race track.

Tires 

Any approved rear tire larger than .750 at start of the race.
No changing tires AFTER tech is closed.
Tires may be changed from side to side but must pass tech tool when changed, even during the race and approved by Race Director
Rear tread width must pass tech tool before, during & after race.

Body 

Any body that we run in other classes plus W66, Shockwave & Caddy GTP 
Mounting bodies to the rules of it's original class. 
Must be painted 
Body may have 2 1/2" lexan wings & spoilers on sides & rear 
Body must be mounted as intended by manufacturer to look like real race cars.


THE SLOT CAR TRACK 
135 MANOR AVE.
CONCORD, NC 28025
(OFF 601 BYPASS)
OWNER: RANDY MCANULTY - 980-521-3643 *


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*1/24 Racing - North / South Series 2011 North Carolina 

USRA BUSCH SERIES - NATIONWIDE BUSCH SERIES - GRAND NATIONAL SERIES 

Race City Raceway, Inc.
379 East Plaza Drive
Mooresville, NC 28115
Owner: Shannon Conner 704-663-0603

Results of North /South Race #1 from Race City Raceway Inc. Sunday June 5

Busch

1 Jody Greer 182 laps 4.87 secs
2 David Hall 178 4.98
3 Kodie Connr 175 4.87
4 Joe Hough 164 5.26
5 Walker McAnulty 163 4.82
6 Zak Conner 140 4.88
7 Mat Howcroft 135 5.15

Nationwide

1 Jimmy Johnson 164 laps 5.04 secs.
2 David Hall 163 5.49
3 Zak Conner 161 5.04
4 Dennis Rice 157 5.37
5 Kodie Conner 156 5.32
6 Walker McAnulty 149 5.21
7 Jody Greer 136 5.38
8 Randy McAnulty 108 5.71

Grand National

1 David Hall 163 laps 5.43 secs
2 Jody Greer 156 5.64
3 Zak Conner 150 5.77
4 Randy McAnulty 145 5.88
5 Walker McAnulty 142 5.71
6 Mark Hough 141 5.82
7 Dean Bush 138 5.92 
8 Joe Hough 137 5.82
9 Dennis Rice 134 6.14
10 Kodie Conner 131 5.87
11 Alex Hough 117 6.25
12 Jimmy Johnson 116 5.75

North / South Race #2, Sunday June 19 

@ THE SLOT CAR TRACK 
135 MANOR AVE.
CONCORD, NC 28025
(OFF 601 BYPASS)
OWNER: RANDY MCANULTY - 980-521-3643 *


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*1/24 @ The Slot Car Track, Concord N.C. 

WEDNESDAY 6/15/11 DIRT LATE MODEL 

Position Racer Laps Best Time 

1ST WALKER MCANULTY 186 4.828 
2ND GARY CAMPBELL 184 4.891 
3RD BRAD DEAL 173 5.101 
4TH MARK CAUBLE 170 5.046 
5TH JONATHAN DEAL 163 5.203 
6TH CHAD BUSH 160 5.328 
7TH CAL BUSH 158 5.484 
8TH JIMMY JOHNSON 87 4.937 
9TH DEAN BUSH 49 5.265 

North / South Race #2, Sunday June 19. (Free Practice 3-4 pm.) 

@ THE SLOT CAR TRACK 
135 MANOR AVE.
CONCORD, NC 28025
(OFF 601 BYPASS)
OWNER: RANDY MCANULTY - 980-521-3643 *


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*1/24 @ The Slot Car Track, Concord N.C. 

THURSDAY 6/16/11 VINTAGE 

Position Racer Laps Best Time 

1ST FATMAN 173 5.102 
2ND FIVE OH 167 5.320 
3RD KRAM 167 5.046 
4TH INTIMIDATOR 165 5.272 
5TH EPIC PERSON 159 5.054 
6TH A MAN 139 5.430 

North / South ( USRA BUSCH SERIES - NATIONWIDE BUSCH SERIES - GRAND NATIONAL SERIES ) Race #2, Sunday June 19. (Free Practice 3-4 pm.) 

@ THE SLOT CAR TRACK 
135 MANOR AVE.
CONCORD, NC 28025
(OFF 601 BYPASS)
OWNER: RANDY MCANULTY - 980-521-3643 *


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*1/24 @ The Slot Car Track, Concord N.C

FRIDAY 6/17/11 1ST GRAND NATIONAL SHOOTOUT 

Position Racer Laps Best Time 

1ST ANDY MORETZ 100 5.436 
2ND DEAN BUSH 99 5.484 
3RD ARNOLD DRYE 98 5.319 
4TH CAL BUSH 92 5.547 
5TH TEX KNIGHT 84 5.929 
6TH WALKER MCANULTY 46 5.429 

FRIDAY 6/17/11 2ND GRAND NATIONAL SHOOTOUT 

Position Racer Laps Best Time 

1ST DEAN BUSH 100 5.375 
2ND ARNOLD DRYE 99 5.335 
3RD SHANE BARR 93 5.274 
4TH RANDY MCANULTY 90 5.554 
5TH DEBI MILLS 58 6.695

North / South ( USRA BUSCH SERIES - NATIONWIDE BUSCH SERIES - GRAND NATIONAL SERIES ) Race #2, Sunday June 19. (Free Practice 3-4 pm.) 

@ THE SLOT CAR TRACK 
135 MANOR AVE.
CONCORD, NC 28025
(OFF 601 BYPASS)
OWNER: RANDY MCANULTY - 980-521-3643 *


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*1/24 @ The Slot Car Track, Concord N.C

Grand National Rules 

Motor 

Stock Parma 501 or 502. If assembled wrong from Parma, it is wrong. NO Exceptions.

Chassis 

Any approved 4 1/2 inch steel chassis
1/8 solid steel rear axle
48 pitch straight cut pinion, any size
48 pitch plastic straight cut gear, any size
3/32 or larger front axles
Must run front tires, minimum size is 3/8 (.375) width x 5/8 (.625) diameter on aluminum or plastic wheels
May run any height guide flag & shims with aluminum, steel or brass nut and approved braids.
1/16 tech tool has to clear gear and chassis forward of rear axle at least ¾ inch (.750).
Axle bushing holes may be altered in chassis to lower bushings. Bushing may be soldered in.
No bearings allowed
No excessive chassis contact to the race track.

Tires 

Any approved rear tire larger than .750 at start of the race.
No changing tires AFTER tech is closed.
Tires may be changed from side to side but must pass tech tool when changed, even during the race and approved by Race Director
Rear tread width must pass tech tool before, during & after race.

Body 

1950's, 60's, or 70's model cars lettered to duplicate NASCAR Grand National cars of that era 
Must be painted with numbers 
Cars should be lettered with sponsors 
May add 1/4" rear spoiler 


@ THE SLOT CAR TRACK 
135 MANOR AVE.
CONCORD, NC 28025
(OFF 601 BYPASS)
OWNER: RANDY MCANULTY - 980-521-3643 *


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*1/24 Racing - North / South Series 2011 North Carolina 

1/24 @ The Slot Car Track, Concord N.C

USRA BUSCH SERIES - NATIONWIDE BUSCH SERIES - GRAND NATIONAL SERIES 

SUNDAY 6/19/11 NORTH/SOUTH SERIES-BUSCH 

Position Racer Laps Best Time 

1ST SHANNON CONNER 195 4.558 
2ND ELIJAH WALKER 194 4.386 
3RD WALKER MCANULTY 186 4.390 
4TH MARK HOUGH 178 4.659 
5TH ALECX HOUGH 169 4.827 
6TH KODIE CONNER 167 4.828 
7TH DENNIS RICE 140 5.101 
8TH JOE HOUGH 65 4.558 

SUNDAY 6/19/11 NORTH/SOUTH SERIES-NATIONWIDE 

Position Racer Laps Best Time 

1ST JIMMY JOHNSON 187 4.656 
2ND RANDY MCANULTY 186 4.827 
3RD WALKER MCANULTY 176 4.883 
4TH KODIE CONNER 171 4.718 
5TH ELIJAH WALKER 164 4.890 
6TH DENNIS RICE 161 5.218 
7TH BARRY HALE 156 5.101 

SUNDAY 6/19/11 NORTH/SOUTH SERIES-GRAND NATIONAL 

Position Racer Laps Best Time 

1ST JIMMY JOHNSON 166 5.211 
2ND RANDY MCANULTY 166 5.437 
3RD JOE HOUGH 163 5.320 
4TH WALKER MCANULTY 162 5.320 
5TH SHANE BARR 160 5.375 
6TH SHANNON CONNER 160 5.430 
7TH CAL BUSH 158 5.594 
8TH MARK HOUGH 157 5.390 
9TH KODIE CONNER 155 5.437 
10TH DEAN BUSH 155 5.554 
11TH ELIJAH WALKER 153 5.438 
12TH ALECX HOUGH 142 5.328 
13TH DENNIS RICE 61 6.266 

THE SLOT CAR TRACK 
135 MANOR AVE.
CONCORD, NC 28025
(OFF 601 BYPASS)
OWNER: RANDY MCANULTY - 980-521-3643 

Race City Raceway, Inc.
379 East Plaza Drive
Mooresville, NC 28115
Owner: Shannon Conner 704-663-0603 *


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*1/24 @ The Slot Car Track, Concord N.C

MONDAY 6/20/11 NASCAR 

Position Racer Laps Best Time 

1ST CADILLAC 191 4.773 
2ND ANDY MORETZ 176 5.156 
3RD JODY STARNES 173 5.218 
4TH CHARLIE CROOK 163 5.554 
5TH POOKIE 159 5.218 


NORTH / SOUTH RACING SERIES
SUNDAY JULY 3 - 3RD RACE- AT RACE CITY RACEWAY - FREE PRACTICE 3-4 PM
SEE YOU AT THE RACES!


THE SLOT CAR TRACK 
135 MANOR AVE.
CONCORD, NC 28025
(OFF 601 BYPASS)
OWNER: RANDY MCANULTY - 980-521-3643​*


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*1/24 @ The Slot Car Track, Concord N.C

TUESDAY 6/21/11 TRUCKS

Position Racer Laps Best Time 

1ST RANDY MCANULTY 172 4.827 
2ND WALKER MCANULTY 171 4.890 
3RD ED PHILLIPS 155 5.156 
4TH SHANE BARR 8 5.219 

NORTH / SOUTH RACING SERIES
SUNDAY JULY 3 - 3RD RACE- AT RACE CITY RACEWAY - FREE PRACTICE 3-4 PM
SEE YOU AT THE RACES!


THE SLOT CAR TRACK 
135 MANOR AVE.
CONCORD, NC 28025
(OFF 601 BYPASS)
OWNER: RANDY MCANULTY - 980-521-3643 *​


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*1/24 @ The Slot Car Track, Concord N.C

WEDNESDAY 6/22/11 DIRT LATE MODEL 

Position Racer Laps Best Time 

1ST GARY CAMPBELL 191 4.835 
2ND MARK CAUBLE 184 4.765 
3RD JARED IRVAN 176 4.882 
4TH CAL BUSH 156 5.555 
5TH WALKER MCANULTY 148 4.827 

NORTH / SOUTH RACING SERIES
SUNDAY JULY 3 - 3RD RACE- AT RACE CITY RACEWAY - FREE PRACTICE 3-4 PM
SEE YOU AT THE RACES!

THE SLOT CAR TRACK 
135 MANOR AVE.
CONCORD, NC 28025
(OFF 601 BYPASS)
OWNER: RANDY MCANULTY - 980-521-3643​*


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*1/24 @ The Slot Car Track, Concord N.C

THURSDAY 6/23/11 VINTAGE
Position Racer Laps Best Time 

1ST FATMAN 179 4.937 
2ND SOUPY 176 5.156 
3RD FIVE OH 167 5.374 
4TH MONKEYBUTT 159 5.218 
5TH KRAM 158 5.273 

THURSDAY 6/23/11 TRUCKS 

Position Racer Laps Best Time 

1ST SHANE BARR 181 4.781 
2ND RANDY MCANULTY 168 4.937 
3RD WALKER MCANULTY 156 4.663 
4TH ED PHILLIPS 140 5.046 
5TH ANDY MORETZ 131 5.155

__________________________________________________ ___________________


FRIDAY 6/24/11 1ST GRAND NATIONAL SHOOTOUT 

Position Racer Laps Best Time 

1ST ARNOLD DRYE 100 5.272 
2ND GARY CAMPBELL 99 5.327 
3RD JIMMY JOHNSON 97 5.320 
4TH ANDY MORETZ 89 5.648 
5TH DEBI MILLS 76 6.147 
6TH ELIJAH WALKER 5 5.929 
7TH CAL BUSH 4 5.710 

FRIDAY 6/24/11 2ND GRAND NATIONAL SHOOTOUT 

Position Racer Laps Best Time 

1ST JIMMY JOHNSON 100 5.218 
2ND ARNOLD DRYE 100 5.156 
3RD CAL BUSH 93 5.648 
4TH ANDY MORETZ 92 5.492 
5TH ELIJAH WALKER 91 5.328 
6TH TEX KNIGHT 67 5.710 
7TH GARY CAMPBELL 28 5.265 


NORTH / SOUTH RACING SERIES
SUNDAY JULY 3 - 3RD RACE- AT RACE CITY RACEWAY - FREE PRACTICE 3-4 PM
SEE YOU AT THE RACES!

THE SLOT CAR TRACK 
135 MANOR AVE.
CONCORD, NC 28025
(OFF 601 BYPASS)
OWNER: RANDY MCANULTY - 980-521-3643​*


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*1/24 @ The Slot Car Track, Concord N.C


4-1/2" Dirt Late Model Rules 


Motor 

•Stock Parma 502, sealed, no alterations, as comes from Parma. If assembled wrong from Parma, it is wrong. NO Exceptions.
•May break motors in

Chassis 

•Any approved 4 1/2" inch flexi stamp steel chassis
•1/8 solid steel rear axle
•48 pitch straight cut pinion, any size
•48 pitch plastic straight cut gear, any size
•3/32 or larger full length front axle
•Must run front tires, minimum size is 3/8(.375) width x 5/8(.625) diameter on aluminum or plastic wheels
•May run any height guide flag & shims with aluminum steel or brass nut and approved braids.
•1/16 tech tool has to clear gear and chassis forward of rear axle at least ¾ inch.
•Axle bushing holes may be altered in chassis to lower bushings. Bushing may be soldered in.
•No bearings allowed
•No excessive chassis contact to the race track.

Tires 

•Any approved rear tire larger than .750 at start of the race.
•No changing tires AFTER tech is closed.
•Tires may be changed from side to side but must pass tech tool when changed, even during the race and approved by Race Director
•Rear tread width must pass tech tool before, during & after race.

Body 

•Must be 4 1/2" Dirt Late Model body manufactured by JK or Parma & approved by Race Director 
•Must be painted with numbers 
•All bodies must have 1/16(.062) front bumper under head lights on JK bodies & 1/16 (.062) front bumper on Parma Dirt Outlaw body. 
•Rear bumper area may be cut out, but leave full spoiler 
•Rear quarter panel may be cut on same angle as rear spoiler to the tire opening. 
•Body proofing or tape may be used for inner strength, no outer aerodynamic improvements allowed 
•No heating or reforming bodies for aerodynamic purposes 
•No cutting out window or open holes in car body 
•Rear spoiler height max 1 ¾ (1.750) 
•Body must be mounted as intended by manufacturer to look like real race cars.

NORTH / SOUTH RACING SERIES
SUNDAY JULY 3 - 3RD RACE- AT RACE CITY RACEWAY - FREE PRACTICE 3-4 PM
SEE YOU AT THE RACES!


THE SLOT CAR TRACK 
135 MANOR AVE.
CONCORD, NC 28025
(OFF 601 BYPASS)
OWNER: RANDY MCANULTY - 980-521-3643 *


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*1/24 @ The Slot Car Track, Concord N.C


NORTH / SOUTH RACING SERIES
SUNDAY JULY 3 - 3RD RACE- AT RACE CITY RACEWAY - FREE PRACTICE 3-4 PM
SEE YOU AT THE RACES!


THE SLOT CAR TRACK 
135 MANOR AVE.
CONCORD, NC 28025
(OFF 601 BYPASS)
OWNER: RANDY MCANULTY - 980-521-3643 *


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

**** "The Slot Car Track", Concord N.C., WILL BE CLOSED JULY 2 - JULY 4 *** HAPPY 4TH! 

SUNDAY JULY 3 - 3RD RACE- AT "RACE CITY RACEWAY" - FREE PRACTICE 3-4 PM FOR THE NORTH SOUTH RACING SERIES

USRA BUSCH SERIES - NATIONWIDE BUSCH SERIES - GRAND NATIONAL SERIES 

Race City Raceway, Inc.
379 East Plaza Drive
Mooresville, NC 28115
Owner: Shannon Conner 704-663-0603*


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*1/24 @ The Slot Car Track, Concord N.C
Round # 2 

1/24 Racing - North / South Series 2011 North Carolina 

1ST RACE OF THE NEW RACE SESSION!

SUNDAY AUGUST 7 - 1ST RACE - RACE CITY RACEWAY- FREE PRACTICE 3-4 PM

USRA BUSCH SERIES - NATIONWIDE BUSCH SERIES - GRAND NATIONAL SERIES 

Race City Raceway, Inc.
379 East Plaza Drive
Mooresville, NC 28115
Owner: Shannon Conner 704-663-0603 

The Slot Car Track 
135 Manor Ave.
Concord, NC 28025
(Off 601 Bypass)
Owner: Randy Mcanulty - 980-521-3643​*


----------

